# Midnight Syndicate chat group



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just tried the link, and only got a blank white page.

<center></center>


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

Your link is bad aryerstudio


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I figured out the problem with the link. here's the one that works:

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/midnightsyndicate/


----------

